# Major problem with the RAW diet!!!!



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

People can't keep their hands off my dog! Once they feel how silky his coat is they wont leave him alone! He has always been an overly friendly dog anyway, so he attracts people to him. Now they wont stop petting him!
It becomes a nuisance and slows down our progress where ever we go....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL... whew! I really believed your title!

Took Hans to a new vet yesterday and she, too, commented on his coat. 
So although I could tell she realllly wanted to, she didn't recommend the Science Diet they prominently displayed everywhere. 

The fact that he barely sheds is a major plus, too!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

You are right about the shedding thing too. That is something that non raw feeders never really understand either!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Haha, oh my boys shedding dropped about 90% after going to raw. Poop decreased too.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

How nice! That is one side effect of raw the Vet won't tell you about. I didn't know about the reduced shedding, maybe this is why Molly has not blown her coat yet, it was typically Aug-Sept.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

I have that problem with Avery too! Everyone at training loves to pet him (when he's not being a baby land shark) which helps us work on our OB since he has to sit and he loves pets! The best side effect is the smaller poops oh how I love small poops. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

